# Looking at starting spraying paint and top coats,



## dave_87 (30 Oct 2013)

Hi, so i'm looking at starting spraying, could anyone tell me if the below would be suitable for the job, its only going to be smallish jobs really, things like drums, a guitar body, bowls, that sort of thing. I guess i'd also have to get a selection of guns to go with it for paints, top coats etc?

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Pow...+7+Piece+Accessory+Kit+240V/d40/sd3164/p93604

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## n0legs (30 Oct 2013)

:idea:


----------



## pip1954 (30 Oct 2013)

to small for spraying you will need a bigger tank size at least 50l but the bigger the better, no fun when you run out of air and have to wait for compressor to catch up ,when spraying bigger items important to be able to spray it in one go smaller tanks keep running out of air. 
pip


----------



## marcros (30 Oct 2013)

Have you got a suitable dust free spraying area? That is what put me off getting the earlex system and having a go at spraying.


----------



## dave_87 (31 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, think i'll carry on looking and forget the sip one.

Marcros, in short no. was going to build a small shelter in the garden and do it there.


----------



## marcros (31 Oct 2013)

what about something like this http://www.mpdirect.co.uk/p/46529/earle ... rayer-600w

there was one model- the 5000 i think that loads of people had on here- may be worth searching. It seems to be discontinued now. It would do away with the issues of a small compressor, although having a compressor around is quite handy.

I would also do a search about spraying in a shelter in the garden. Somebody is bound to have built something, so there should be some details of whether it will work, and if so how to make it. I think that one gun will do all that you need, the needle may need changing though.


----------



## dave_87 (31 Oct 2013)

that looks pretty good, will have to have a read up on it, 
Like you say, it could be handy having a compressor around, I have just been looking at the below;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wolf-Sioux-9-5cfm-Compressor-complete/dp/B004CRK6VK/ref=pd_cp_diy_2

It seems to fill most of the specs listed earlier in the thread(larger volume and cfm, oiled motor), just not sure if I should be skeptical what with it being on amazon. Do you know of Wolf Sioux?

Cheers.


----------



## n0legs (2 Nov 2013)

:?:


----------



## Mar_mite (5 Nov 2013)

I've sprayed a couple of small jobs (mdf units) and I've just used rattle cans from halfords. It does work out quite expensive, but I got a decent finish.


----------

